# Weed Id in ***



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

This weed ID is probably easier for you guys. it's scattered throughout the entire lawn, right now there in about 2 inch circle bunch. it's a darker blue color than the rest of the *** lawn. It might be hard to tell from the photo. But I'm person. you can see it is a darker shade than the surrounding grass It grows in a clump and here are some pictures


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

If this is annual bluegrass, is it normal for this to be darker than my regular Kentucky bluegrass


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

It's really hard to tell what it is from these photos. It is definitely not Poa annua.

In the second picture I think I can see grooves on the top of the leaf. This and the keeled back side could indicate PRG. The growth habit reminds me more of TTTF and in the third picture it looks like KBG surrounded by some lighter green stuff.

Important details for identification: Top of leaf with grooves or a double groove in the middle? Back of leaf keeled? Ligule long or short? Leaf auricles present?


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

2L8 said:


> It's really hard to tell what it is from these photos. It is definitely not Poa annua.
> 
> In the second picture I think I can see grooves on the top of the leaf. This and the keeled back side could indicate PRG. The growth habit reminds me more of TTTF and in the third picture it looks like KBG surrounded by some lighter green stuff.
> 
> Important details for identification: Top of leaf with grooves or a double groove in the middle? Back of leaf keeled? Ligule long or short? Leaf auricles present?


Ok @2L8 im gonna take better pictures with closer zoom to answer the more specific questions. Thanks taking the time to respond


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

OK I took photos with a much better zoom and I also filled out the weed I'd questions. I filled this out accurately but no weed is identified


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

These images have much better focus, but I still have trouble seeing details. Probably the camera/smartphone has a very high ISO set.

I'm still leaning towards TTTF, but it looks like the underside of the leaf is keeled. That's more the case with PRG. PRG has a very shiny underside and the leaf blades are narrower. I am sometimes unsure of the distinction myself. I wrote something about this before: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=20662


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

2L8 said:


> These images have much better focus, but I still have trouble seeing details. Probably the camera/smartphone has a very high ISO set.
> 
> I'm still leaning towards TTTF, but it looks like the underside of the leaf is keeled. That's more the case with PRG. PRG has a very shiny underside and the leaf blades are narrower. I am sometimes unsure of the distinction myself. I wrote something about this before: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=20662


Ok, the blade is narrow, where tttf is a wider blade. 
If it is either of these two grass types, is pulling them out my best option so they don't continue to spread every year?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

That's the only way I can see. I have some PRG in TTF/KBG, where it is not that easy to spot. But in pure KBG it should be easier. To be honest, I'm not completely sure it's not a different grass.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

2L8 said:


> That's the only way I can see. I have some PRG in TTF/KBG, where it is not that easy to spot. But in pure KBG it should be easier. To be honest, I'm not completely sure it's not a different grass.


Good news, I finally remembered to look at the underside of the leaf, and is shinny. Very shiny and noticeable compared to the opposite side of the leaf.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

One more point for PRG.


----------

